# SYDNEY | Rhodes Central | 144m | 39 fl | 94m | 29 fl | U/C



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

A new development planned for Rhodes in Sydney's Inner West.




























http://rhodescentral.com.au/


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well into site preparation with this one. 10 October:



copper35 said:


> Construction photo


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*










https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/2289
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817009&page=4


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update
*


shabangabang said:


> Level 10 now exposed. This thing going up at a good speed


----------



## repairmyphone (Oct 8, 2019)

pictures are amazing


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

shabangabang said:


> And here they are. See Lendlease, it's not hard to use the number 4


--


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by shabangabang



shabangabang said:


> Up to Lvl 16 exposed. Good progress


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo from Reddit


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------

